# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Kirov..

## GKnight

Does anyone here live in Kirov city?  I'm curious as to what it is like - I would like to visit some smaller cities as well as Moskva and St.P when I travel to Russia.

----------

Kirov is the former, Vjatka

----------

